# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Tower On Main Street

## Boomer3791

Does anyone know what the tower behind Bob Moore Cadillac on Main Street was used for? It looks like a wildfire lookout tower or a control tower for an airport. And it's been in Norman for as long as I can remember. I've always wondered what it's original purpose was.

----------


## kevinpate

old fire watcher's tower.  never been up that one, but in general terms, the views are awesome when you get up above the immediate ground clutter

----------


## Boomer3791

So it is a fire watch tower? Interesting. Any idea when it was built? Were there other towers in the area at some point? And why was that particular tower kept?

----------


## rcjunkie

I've been told the tower is for sale, Bob Moore is building a new dealership in N. Norman and this property will be cleared and developed in smaller parcels. Would love to have the tower on my place at Tenkiller, but the cost to tear down, move and rebuild would be outrageous

----------


## kevinpate

Would be nice if it could remain.  It reminds of the one that stood on Cavanal in se ok for decades.  Just seeing this one helps me recall just how spectacular those views were.

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

I don't believe it was ever used as an actual fire tower. I think it was erected when Al Salyer owned the dealership. the story I heard was that Al's son-in-law Brad Salyer (yes, he took his bride's name) had it built as a novelty.

----------


## BimmerSooner

I was told years ago (20-30) that the tower was a scene prop from the 1968 movie "Hellfighters" starring the Duke: John Wayne.  Furthermore, the story goes that he actually climbed that tower in the movie.  The owner of the dealership at the time was a huge John Wayne fan.  

It needs to stay there.  It's a unique part of Norman history and culture.

----------


## Dulahey

> I don't believe it was ever used as an actual fire tower. I think it was erected when Al Salyer owned the dealership. the story I heard was that Al's son-in-law Brad Salyer (yes, he took his bride's name) had it built as a novelty.


This.

Basically they were a bit crazy.  My dad worked for them some (he was in radio) and said they were just looney.  But yes, it was just a novelty.

----------

